# e-collar suggestions



## Skippers BF (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi Folks,
Skipper went in for his "birth control" surgery yesterday and all went well. During his recovery, he may need to wear a recovery collar. Any suggestions that work for our small dogs other than the very uncomfortable looking plastic cone from the doc?

Best to all,

Skipper's BF


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi! No idea, but I posted a thread needing advice on neutering...how old is Skipper? He's so cute!


----------



## Bacidog23 (Jan 6, 2016)

when Baci had his surgery we used a blow up collar that looks like a travel neck pillow neck pillow. It worked great. He did not object to it, as a matter of fact, I think he though it was his special mobile pillow/bed.


----------



## Skippers BF (Apr 2, 2016)

do you remember the name of the blow up collar and size?


----------



## Bacidog23 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi. They are available from PetSmart or PetCo, also I think from Amazon. I do not know the size because I borrowed it from a friend. As I said, I was really pleased with it and Baci certainly looked comfortable in it, way better than those cones.

ProCollar Premium Inflatable Protective Blue Collar, XXL Neck Size 22" and up | Petco Store

21st Century Inflatable Protective Pet Collar | dog Collars | PetSmart


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

A lot of us have used onesies for human babies to protect incisions after neuter or spay.


----------

